# Never doing my bikini line again - a little bit grim but need some advice pls



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hiya,

I don't really know what to do, I'm sorry if this makes anyone queasy. 

I do my bikini line once a week, about 6 months ago I got a bit of a lump which took a while to disapeer, eventually I got hold of the pesky hair that caused it. The lump (which is in a similar place) was pea sized so nothing to worry about and you could easily see the hair eventually and it was really really long. 

Didn't really notice anything as had a hectic time, had a miscarriage with retained products the same week as a really horrid stomach bug which my little man bought home, loads of stress from work etc etc. 

This lump this time, which I noticed as it was quite sore, must be nearly an inch in diameter. Usually I'm fine squeezing it to get rid of the stuff, but this yielded a tiny amount, then on it made me feel really really sick. 

Does anyone know if one of this size will just disapeer or do I need to go to the drs. This sounds crazy, but I don't want to go to the doctors with it all untidy so I would be tempted to tidy it all up which I guess could make it worse. 

xxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

MrsM,  Are you waxing or shaving?  After waxing I used to get the odd ingrowing hair and yes they are quite painful.  I gave up with the waxing a few years ago and reverted to shaving and haven't been bothered with ingrowing hairs since.  A friend of mine who does waxing said it is because the more you wax the thinner the hairs start to become and they dont always break properly through the surface of the skin.

If it is still bothering you and becomes painful I would go and see your doc as it could become infected.  I'm quite sure the doc wouldn't really be too worried if you tidied up or not! I'm sure he or she would have seen much worse over the years   

Shelley x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I also had this from shaving and I left it just like your doing. It turned into a abcces grew very large. If I went to my gp sooner anti bs would have burst it for me. I ended up having an opp to lance it as it grew to the size of and orange with it been infected. 

I wouldn't leave hun I'd get your self off to your gp and I'm sure he won't care what it looks like. I hope you get sorted

Kelli


----------

